# Dragon makers



## richyboa72 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just had two new additions this week 
Both Hypo boas but 100% blood boa and 100% albino
Mum and dad pics





These two will me make me some red dragons which is albino blood boas and sun dragons which is sunglow blood boas, both so cool and really keep there colour into adulthood 
This an adult with a baby



and here are a couple of red and sun dragons 







The blood boa originated from a really red El Salvador boa and was found to be a recessive gene meaning both parents need to carry the gene to produce a visual blood boa 
The red dragons are double recessive needing both parents to the albino and blood gene to produce one and the sun dragon also need the Hypo gene (co Dom gene)as well as double het for albino and blood 
My two little ones are both 100% het for both but still have a lot of colour saturation for hets, the female has a great tail stripe with a little cream band towards the end, the blood boas very rarely exceed 4.5ft



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

A couple pics from this morning before work .luckily the females quite easy to tell apart from the male

















Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 31, 2018)

They are gorgeous, that blood morph is crazy. What a combo with the albino, you have to show us the babies when you get them.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Mick 
Yes it’s pretty cool that’s for sure,the first time I saw one blew me away .the mad colour.
Out of the litter I will get visual 
Bloods het for albino ,albinos het for blood,sunglow bloods,albino bloods,and possibly a normal het for blood and albino
I sure will post some pics,it will be a few years tho 
Cheers rich 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 31, 2018)

totally worth the wait


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 1, 2018)

Very pretty boas.

Why are the bloods so small?

How much does a regular single trait blood go for over there?

What's the substrate those parents are on?

Haha, sorry for the blunt questions


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks 
The first ones came from the little El Salvador a dwarf locality boa, not sure but never get over 5ft,it was noticed that it was really dark and was proven to be a recessive gene
A visual blood normally go for around £400-500 for a decent berry blood line like the mum is
There are 3 types of blood boa ,none are compatible with each other and wouldn’t produce a visual if bred with each other only hets and are all different
Ron st pier line came from the original el salavador boa bu the berry line was out crossed with some dark Nicaraguans to produce the berry line which doesn’t tend to muddy out like some of the others and there’s the sunset bloods which come from the super Hypo Hoggs line which are alot bigger and almost patternless, these are around a 1k for a neonate

Looks like the parents was on aspen
Bedding 
Hope this helps


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 1, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Thanks
> The first ones came from the little El Salvador a dwarf locality boa, not sure but never get over 5ft,it was noticed that it was really dark and was proven to be a recessive gene
> A visual blood normally go for around £400-500 for a decent berry blood line like the mum is
> There are 3 types of blood boa ,none are compatible with each other and wouldn’t produce a visual if bred with each other only hets and are all different
> ...



Even for herpers, it's pretty pathetic to give three entirely unrelated mutations the same name! The stupidity to be found in our game never ceases to exceed my expectations, which are incredibly high.

Thanks for your message, it does indeed help, although I couldn't quite follow exactly what the three different types of bloods are. 

1) Ron St Pier, 2) Berry, 3) Hoggs

And, yours are Berry.

Is that right? I take it they're all recessive and non allelic. Do all of them make red dragons and sundragons, or do they all have different names depending on which bloodline (heh) they are? They certainly are quite spectacular! Good luck on the odds when you produce babies from your double het pair


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Even for herpers, it's pretty pathetic to give three entirely unrelated mutations the same name! The stupidity to be found in our game never ceases to exceed my expectations, which are incredibly high.
> 
> Thanks for your message, it does indeed help, although I couldn't quite follow exactly what the three different types of bloods are.
> 
> ...



Hi , the blood boa name is due to the blood red colouring but the red dragon and sun dragon name came from vin Russo when he first bred them,
Yes mine are berry blood, only the Ron st pier and berry will produce red dragon and sun dragon, you obviously need the Hypo gene(co Dom) in aswell to produce the sundragon which is sunglow blood
Suppose it’s only like the albino boa gene, there are 3 of those, Kahl, sharp and t+ and non compatible 
Quite looking forward to some of these in a few years
Cheers rich


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 1, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Hi , the blood boa name is due to the blood red colouring but the red dragon and sun dragon name came from vin Russo when he first bred them,
> Yes mine are berry blood, only the Ron st pier and berry will produce red dragon and sun dragon, you obviously need the Hypo gene(co Dom) in aswell to produce the sundragon which is sunglow blood
> Suppose it’s only like the albino boa gene, there are 3 of those, Kahl, sharp and t+ and non compatible
> Quite looking forward to some of these in a few years
> ...



Yeah, I caught on to blood referring to the red colour. I'm a clever cookie like that.

But if I came out with a completely unrelated red morph, I'd call it cherry or something. Pink Panther comes to mind. Giving two genetically unrelated morphs the same name is stupid, especially if they look similar. Anyway, the situation is what it is.

Yes, I'm familiar with sunglow being a hypo/salmon.

What does a Hoggs Blood Albino or Sunglow look like?

It'll be exciting to see your little dragons! Perhaps one day I'll be in a position to make my own


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Yeah, I caught on to blood referring to the red colour. I'm a clever cookie like that.
> 
> But if I came out with a completely unrelated red morph, I'd call it cherry or something. Pink Panther comes to mind. Giving two genetically unrelated morphs the same name is stupid, especially if they look similar. Anyway, the situation is what it is.
> 
> ...



Sorry didn’t mean you was thick on blood boa name, lol
There already t+vpi pink and red panther boas

I’m not sure there is any albino hoggs but here’s the sunset bloods almost patternless 
and here’s my sunglow when she was little still has a fair bit of colour , it’s combo of both parents having albino gene and one of the parents having the Hypo/salmon gene aswell



some albino boa have some pink /orange when born but normally gone by the time there one and pretty much a pure white snake , where when the Hypo gene is involved they keep some colour as they age here’s the same sunglow from a few weeks ago, still with loads of colour and she is two and half








The leopard sunglows are fun too, both the leopard and albino are recessive but need a Hypo in one of the parents too , pretty cool snake






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

